

"to allow U.S. companies to retaliate in cyberspace against their attackers" - diydsp
http://dailycaller.com/2013/09/20/ceo-wants-companies-to-be-able-to-hack-back-against-hackers/

======
devx
An eye for an eye...you know the rest.

